# PE Results



## satyara (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi all,

Congrats to all who passed and best luck for April 2011 exam for those who unlucky failed just like me.

Any ho my diagnosis says, i got 46 of 80. I took Transportation. Morning part 25 and afternoon part 21.

Can someone guess the passing score and suggest some tips.

Thanks and regards.


----------



## Walker D (Jan 13, 2011)

Passing score is somewhere around 55 out of 80 (70%) based on "stuff" I have read.

Here is what I did. It worked for me.

*Studying*


Develop a study schedule that leads right up to "test day". This helps keep you on track. 
Work as many practice problems as you can 
Flag all of your resources. You should know exactly where to look for specific types of problems. This can be a "killer" if you fumble through your resources during the test.
Identify what types of problems give you the hardest time and rework them as much as possible. I actually had to develop a step-by-step instruction sheet on how to handle Moment of Inertia problems and Borrow sediment and Fill type problems. They came in handy during the test.

*During the Test*


At the start of the test, identify each problems level of difficulty on a level 1 through 4.
1 (Easiest) - you can pretty much answer it immediately (not many of these problems on the test)

2 - you can answer it in under 6 minutes (the number of these problems you encounter will depend on how well you know the material and your resources)

3 - you can answer it between 6 and 15 minutes (there were quite a few of these problems for me on the test)

4 (Hardest) - you have no idea (you might get lucky and find a way to answer the question from your resources, you will probably use an "educated guess")

Once you have labeled all the problems, start answering the questions from Level 1 to 4 (easiest to hardest). You don't want to be pressed for time when answering questions that you know you should get right.
Take your time. Don't rush.
If you are stuck on a problem SKIP IT. Don't panic. You can always come back to it. 
Bring a clock or a watch (that doesnt make noise) so you can keep track of time.


----------



## ptatohed (Jan 13, 2011)

That's good Walker, thanks. It's kind of out of place in this thread, but it's good stuff.


----------



## Walker D (Jan 14, 2011)

satyara said:


> Can someone guess the passing score and suggest some tips.


Considering this portion of the original post, I would contend that there is nothing "out of place" about my response.


----------



## Guess (Jan 26, 2011)

I think you nailed it Walker D. Sometimes the difference between passing and failing is not how much knowledge you know but how you work through the test.


----------



## owiewave (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear that you did not pass. From what I have read, the best thing is to examine your study methods and improve upon them for the next time, which you are taking steps to do. What was your strategy the first time, and how long did you study beforehand?


----------

